# What constitutes a "local" call?



## dogtags (Apr 24, 2011)

I have a TelCel number with prefix 33 (guadalajara?). What is the definition of a "local" call? Chapala? All of Lakeside? Is Guadalajara a "local" if my cell number begins with 33?

I have spent hours on the internet and on Telcel's website and can't get an explanation. 

Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

Here's what Wikipedia has for 33:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Area_codes_in_Mexico_by_code_(0-99)

That said, does it make a difference, since calls to any number in Mexico from your cell phone are "charged" the same rate, be they minutes or pesos? Not true?



dogtags said:


> I have a TelCel number with prefix 33 (guadalajara?). What is the definition of a "local" call? Chapala? All of Lakeside? Is Guadalajara a "local" if my cell number begins with 33?
> 
> I have spent hours on the internet and on Telcel's website and can't get an explanation.
> 
> Can anyone help me with this?


WashDC/SMA


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

DNP said:


> That said, does it make a difference, since calls to any number in Mexico from your cell phone are "charged" the same rate, be they minutes or pesos? Not true?


Yes, I believe it does make a difference. As far as I know, with Telcel outgoing calls are more expensive if made to numbers outside your “local” range. As for incoming calls, international calls do incur a cost. The missing piece that I don’t know is whether long distance incoming calls from elsewhere Mexico also incur a cost or not.

But they do change the rate structure from time to time so my info might be outdated. Over the last few days, I've started to see ads stating that if you recharge $150 airtime at once, then calls to US and Canada numbers are only about 2 pesos a minute, or something like that. This is new.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

maesonna said:


> Yes, I believe it does make a difference. As far as I know, with Telcel outgoing calls are more expensive if made to numbers outside your “local” range.


Para llamar a cualquier otro número el precio por minuto es de $4.16

or

To call any other number the price per minute is $ 4.16?

Telcel rate


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

maesonna said:


> Yes, I believe it does make a difference. As far as I know, with Telcel outgoing calls are more expensive if made to numbers outside your &#147;local&#148; range. As for incoming calls, international calls do incur a cost. The missing piece that I don&#146;t know is whether long distance incoming calls from elsewhere Mexico also incur a cost or not.
> 
> But they do change the rate structure from time to time so my info might be outdated. Over the last few days, I've started to see ads stating that if you recharge $150 airtime at once, then calls to US and Canada numbers are only about 2 pesos a minute, or something like that. This is new.


Long distance incoming calls from anywhere in Mexico do not incur a cost.

WashDC/SMA


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

joaquinx said:


> Para llamar a cualquier otro número el precio por minuto es de $4.16
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Ah, good link. “Other” means numbers other than the 3 numbers you have registered for unlimited calls and messages, or the 9 numbers you have registered as “frequent friends“ that you can call at 1.19 a minute.

But, further down on the page, it says that after 1 year with the same number, you can register for the loyalty bonus, which is that all calls to local Telcel phones are 1.19 a minute. So once that kicks in, numbers to local Telcels are indeed cheaper.


----------



## dogtags (Apr 24, 2011)

*local vs nacional*

Let me clarify my questions:

First, for those calling from outside Mexico, the tariff is quite low for calling landlines (fijos) in D.F., Monterrey, and Guadalajara. Calls to landlines in other parts of Mexico are higher. Calls to cellphones are the same rate (much higher) regardless of the area code of the cellphone. 

The local vs national question comes up when discussing the "unlimited calls" feature. With the Amigo plan, it states:
En llamadas aplican para números Telcel en la misma localidad de origen, para envío de mensajes aplican a nivel nacional.
(For calls, this applies for Telcel numbers in the same location of origin; for messages, it applies at the national level.)

The same applies to the special $1.19 rate for "frequent numbers".

For NEW TelCel users, the unlimited calls may be made to everywhere in Mexico, but with Amigo Fidelidad, we're back to the local limitation.

And with a Plan de Renta, the unlimited calls are at local&national level.

The variations between these various plans is confusing enough, but there is still no definition of what area is covered in the definition of a "local" call.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

From the Spanish statement, already posted, calls in your own area code are local, while text is at the same rate nationally.


----------

